# الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2007)

القمص أنطونيوس كمال 


وهى توضح أن الوالدين من حيث تصرفهم مع الشباب فهم يميلون إلى فرض سلطتهم بإحدى هذه الطرق : 




1- القوة :






يلجأ إليها نوع من الآباء من تهديد وعقوبة لتهذيب أبنائهم. 




2- تجميد العلاقات : 




هذا النوع يلجأ إليه نوع من الآباء فيحرمون أبنائهم من دفء المحبة التى اعتادوا عليها سابقاً، فلا يستمعون إليهم، ويعطونهم ظهورهم، أو ظهورهم واستيائهم، دون اللجوء إلى العقوبة الجسدية. 

وقد تبدو هذه الطريقة أخف، ولكنها كثيراً ما تكون أشد عقاباً على المراهقين، إذ تشعرهم بأنهم مهددون أو مهملون، كما أن هذه الطريقة تستمر فترة أطول من طريقة العقاب السابقة إذ تمتد إلى ساعات وأيام. 




3- الإقناع :





أما النوع الثالث من الآباء فيستخدمون الإقناع لشرح لماذا ينبغى على المراهق الإستجابة لتوجيهاتهم، وفى هذه الحالة يرتكز الوالدان لا على الخوف، خوف المراهق من العقوبة أو الإهمال، بل على قدرته على تفهم المواقف والإستقلال بالرأى. 




استجابة الشباب :







لكل نوع من أنواع التهذيب استجابة مختلفة، عادة ما تتضح فى سلوك الشباب: فالشباب الذين نشأوا على الخضوع للسلطة يكونون عادة معتمدين على الآخرين، ممتثلين بطريقة سلبية من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى متمردين وكارهين للآخرين.







فيتظاهرون بالإمتثال والخضوع مع محاولة لتملق الوالدين أمام وجوههم، ولكنهم يظهرون الإستياء والتحدى والمناورة من وراء ظهورهم، وفى كلتا الحالتين يستمرون فى اعتمادهم على السلطة الخارجية. 





أما الشباب الذين يهذبون بتجميد العلاقات والحرمان من الحب :






فقد يخفون غضبهم خوفاً من الإحتقار، ولكنهم عادة ما يشعرون بالنقص، ويظنون أن سوء معاملة الكبار لهم هى بسبب عيوب فيهم، ويعيشون بقية حياتهم محتاجين إلى الإعتبار والتقدير والحنان. 




أما الشباب الذين ينشأون فى جو ديمقراطى فهم محظوظون حقاً لعدة أسباب :






أ- قدرتهم على الإعتماد على أنفسهم فى سن مبكرة وذلك لحصولهم على امتيازات ومسئوليات فى مناسبات عديدة.





ب- قدرتهم على الإستقلال العاطفى دون احتياج كبير لمدح الآخرين، لأنهم يشعرون أنهم محبوبون من والديهم.



ج- قدرتهم على السلوك الملتزم لأنهم تدربوا على اتخاذ القرار والمشاركة مع والديهم.



وفى ضوء ما سبق يتضح أن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الوالدين من حيث استخدامهم للسلطة الأبوية:




وهم الآباء المتسلطون، والمتساهلون،

ثم الحازمون الذين يستخدمون السلطة والمحبة معاً.





وطبعاً النوع الثالث هو أفضل الأنواع من حيث النتائج المترتبة،


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

وااااااااااااااااااو سلطة راااااااااااااائعة جدآ جدآ

ميرسى حبيبتى دونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك و حياة كل اسرتك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

جميل جدا يا دونا الموضوع ده وكمان مهم جدا لبناء اجيال سليمة
موضوع القوة من يلجاء اليه من الأباء من رائيى هو انسان معقد
ولا يقدر قيمة النعمة التى اعطاه الله اياها
و هذا النوع يخلق جيل عنيف و معقد نفسيا و عدوانى
اما موضوع التجاهل فيحتاج حكمة و حس عالى لتنفيذه لأن 
طول فترة المقاطعة عن اللازم يقلبها عند المراهقيين الى اثار سلبية 
و قد تصل الى تجاهل الأهل فيما بعد
كما ان قصر فترة المقاطعة لا تؤدى الى النتيجة المرجوة 
فقد يشعر المراهق ان ابويه لا يقدران على عقابهو هذه مشكلة كبرى 
افضل الطرق هى الأقناع ولكن لكى يقتنع المراهق 
لابد من وضع انفسنا مكانه وفى نفس ظروفه 
و ان يكون هو اعتاد على المشاركة الديموقراطية فى الأسرة

اما افضل الطرق من وجهة نظرى 
ان نكون اصدقاء لأولادنا 
بما لا يفقدنا هيبتنا امامهم
و لا يفقدهم حبنا لهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحافظ على اسرتك 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا دونا​


----------



## وليم تل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

موضوع رائع وقيم
دونا
ودمتى بود


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*


اما افضل الطرق من وجهة نظرى
ان نكون اصدقاء لأولادنا
بما لا يفقدنا هيبتنا امامهم
و لا يفقدهم حبنا لهم

الكلام ده عجبنى اوى 

موضوع رائع يا دونا

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااو سلطة راااااااااااااائعة جدآ جدآ
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و حياة كل اسرتك​



ميرررررسى لتعليقك على المووووضوع يا قمرررر وربنا يبارك حيااتك ياا حبيبتى .


----------



## sunny man (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

موضوع جامد قوى
شكرا لك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> جميل جدا يا دونا الموضوع ده وكمان مهم جدا لبناء اجيال سليمة
> موضوع القوة من يلجاء اليه من الأباء من رائيى هو انسان معقد
> ولا يقدر قيمة النعمة التى اعطاه الله اياها
> و هذا النوع يخلق جيل عنيف و معقد نفسيا و عدوانى
> ...



نورت الموضوع يا يوحنا .....شكراا لتعليقك وربنا  يبارككك وكل سنه وانت بأالف خير يا رب .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

_*موضوع رائع يا دونا 
بجد بجد أستفدت منه اوى 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا دونا*_​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

ربنا يخليك موضوع جيد جدن  خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع رائع وقيم
> دونا
> ودمتى بود



ميررررسى يا وليم .....نورت الموضوع ....ربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اما افضل الطرق من وجهة نظرى
> ان نكون اصدقاء لأولادنا
> بما لا يفقدنا هيبتنا امامهم
> و لا يفقدهم حبنا لهم
> ...



ميررسى ليكى انتى يا كاندى على التعليق وربنا معاااكى يا قمررررى .


----------



## samer12 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

 سلام ونعمة 
مشكورة دونا على الموضوع ربنا يبارك عمرك
هو الموضوع كله بيتكلم على الشباب 
طيب أنا بنتي عمرها ثلاث سنوات ولا أي حل بينفع معاها 
:dntknw:


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

*انا افتكرت السلطة الى بتتاكل سلطة خضار 

هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

*اولا كل سنه وانت طيبه يا دونا يا حبيبتي*
*ثانيا بجد واحشانا*
*وعايزه اشكرك علي الموضوع المتميز المهم دا والمفيد جدا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع جامد قوى
> شكرا لك



ميررررسى يا sunny man لتعليقك وكل سنه وانت طيب .


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*موضوع رائع يا دونا
> بجد بجد أستفدت منه اوى
> ربنا يخليكى لينا يا دونا*_​



ميرررسى يا مرموره يا قمررر وربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى .


----------



## يوستيكا (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

شكر ليكي جدا الموضوع رائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> ربنا يخليك موضوع جيد جدن  خير الناس من نفع الناس



 ميرررررسى يا ارمين نورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



samer12 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> مشكورة دونا على الموضوع ربنا يبارك عمرك
> هو الموضوع كله بيتكلم على الشباب
> طيب أنا بنتي عمرها ثلاث سنوات ولا أي حل بينفع معاها
> :dntknw:



ميرررررسى يا سامر على مرورك وبعدين مشكلتك مع بنتك هى مشكله بقت عامه صدقنى ....النهارده الاطفال بقى التعامل معاهم صعب جدااااا ......عموما اكيد هيكون فى موضوعات خاصه بالتعامل مع السن ده قريب انشالله ....ربنا يباركك ويبارك اسرتك ويخليلك بنوتك القمرررررر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *انا افتكرت السلطة الى بتتاكل سلطة خضار
> 
> هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



 انتى على طول كده جعاااانه وفضحانا ههههههههه ...ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Meriamty (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



موضوع رااائع جدا يا دونا 

شكرااا ليكى جدا  

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

*thx alot for ur nice toipc
God bless you​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *اولا كل سنه وانت طيبه يا دونا يا حبيبتي*
> *ثانيا بجد واحشانا*
> *وعايزه اشكرك علي الموضوع المتميز المهم دا والمفيد جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



وانتى طيبه يا ميرو وانتى كمان واحشاااانى ونورتى الموضوع يا سكرررر ربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



يوستيكا قال:


> شكر ليكي جدا الموضوع رائع



ميرررررسى لمرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع رااائع جدا يا دونا
> 
> شكرااا ليكى جدا
> 
> ...



ميرررسى لتعليقك الرقيق يا Meriamty .. ربنا يباركك يا قمر .


----------



## mon liban (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*

موضوع جميل جدا---


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice toipc
> God bless you​*



نورتى الموضوع يا قمر .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!*



mon liban قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا---



ميرسى على التعليق ..ربنا يباركك  .


----------

